# Mausoleum is finished



## tcarter

here are a couple pics of the finished Mausoleum, and a link to video of the FCG


















video pictures by tcarter_02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid107.photobucket.com/albums/m293/tcarter_02/halloween%202006/video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m293/tcarter_02/halloween%202006/video/MVI_0809


----------



## DeadSpider

wow. That looks fantastic. Great work tcarter!!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Wow That come out awesome.

I love the Reapers

Any how to s?


----------



## slimy

Great work. Looks scary.

I like the reaper also.


----------



## ScareFX

Fantastic! It really turned out great tcarter. You should be very proud of that prop!


----------



## airscapes

Most excellent!! Hope my wife doesn't see this ... she has been buggin me for one now 3 years running.. I really like those sentries you have next to it, very impressive job!


----------



## Beepem

holy crap! did you really make that?!

thats wicked wicked awesome


----------



## JohnnyL

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## tcarter

SpectreTTM said:


> Wow That come out awesome.
> 
> I love the Reapers
> 
> Any how to s?


I made the reapers last year, didn't take any in progress photos, but they are moster mud. There are more photos of them and some in orgress photos of the mausoleum in my photobucket, and I've posted several previous threads in the past couple weeks in progress, and answered a few questions there

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3970

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4088

and here's one on the reapers
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=56998


----------



## krough

Awesome foam sculpting and very nice faux painting, Tcarter


----------



## jdubbya

The movement of your fcg is like none I've seen before. Most look very mechanical but yours has a very "natural" flow to it. Very creepy. The crypt is gorgeous! Thanks for posting the final product. Really fantastic stuff!


----------



## tcarter

jdubbya said:


> The movement of your fcg is like none I've seen before. Most look very mechanical but yours has a very "natural" flow to it. Very creepy. The crypt is gorgeous! Thanks for posting the final product. Really fantastic stuff!


Thanks, I don't really know what I did, I just made the crank mechanism, hooked up the marrionette, and that's the way it moved. It's probably due mostly to: 
1. a good smooth motor, and 
2. A heavier marionette than the wire and cheesecloth type.


----------



## ghostie

Yeah. Sweet. You've really got talent!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Man, that is really outstanding.... if only I had some storage space then I could rip it off and have a place to put it.


----------



## Lilly

i remember your reapers in another post they are perfect match for your mausoleum which by the way is very cool... good job


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Spooktacular!


----------



## Zombie-F

That thing looks unbelievable! Way to go on that thing!


----------



## pyro

very nice i wanted to do 1 for my ghost,maybe next year when i expan to the back yard


----------



## graveyardmadness

That is one piece of art work. Keep up the good work. 

graveyardmadness


----------



## Dr Morbius

I like how the FCG torso goes horizontal on the way down. That mausoleum is pro looking.


----------



## kevin242

very cool! Nice gothic details.


----------



## tcarter

I added some grapevines to it last night. it was too dark to take shots, but it looks really creepy


----------



## tcarter

here's a photo after adding some grapevines. I think it creeps it up another notch.


----------



## Nightshade

Incredible job tcarter. This is the most impressive crypt I've ever seen anyone build. How does this break down for storage? Once again fabulous job. And the Reaper figures are awsome.


----------



## tcarter

Nightshade said:


> Incredible job tcarter. This is the most impressive crypt I've ever seen anyone build. How does this break down for storage? Once again fabulous job. And the Reaper figures are awsome.


Thank you. 
It comes apart into 10 pieces,
1. the gate
2. the front step piece
3. the rear half of the roof
4. the front half of the roof 
5&6. left and riht sides
7&8. front left and right
9&10 back left and right

it's just screwed together at the corners.


----------



## airscapes

Great job!! Only thing I would do is loose a few of the vines and add some a few spider webs to the gate. 
Hope you are able to light it in a way that really makes it pop. I found with my death prop, If I lighted it to show off the detail, I loose the scare effect.. To much light and your FCG gets washed out.. not enough and no one see the awesome detail! Good luck!


----------



## tcarter

I do plan on adding some spider webs to that and some other things, it's just been raining alost daily since I set it up, so I'm going to wait until it's dried up a bit. you can't see it in the photos, but i did add some blacklight glowing webs inside behind the FCG. if you check out the video in my photobucket, you cab see them in the background. The lighting issue is something I've been working on, I have blue spotlights on them, with a green background light shining on the house behind the mausoleum. I initially had red ones, but I didn't really care for it. I wanted a colder feel to it, plus I coulldn't eliminate a ed cast reflecting off the ghost without eliminating too much light elsewhere, plus my yard sucks, and I have no way of raising the lights without building a pole or something which would be obtrusive. I have no trees on my property at all. I have found out though that blue spot lights kind of suck. they aren't as dim as I thought they would be. I've pretty much blown the budget for what I wanted to spend so I think for this year, I'll just deal with it, and buy some new lights next year.


----------

